
Ask HN: Thoughs on Elk Stack - Nairus
I&#x27;m working on a Company with generates about 80Gbs of Log Files daily. And a collegue sugested implementing the ELK Stack (Elastic Search). What are you thoughs about it? Have you used it already? Do you suggest another options? Thanks in advance.
======
humbleMouse
I think it's great, just make sure to have plenty of cpu and ram for your
elastic cluster because it uses a ton. Additionally, I suggest skipping
logstash and shipping logs directly from filebeat -> elastic. Filebeat is very
simple to set up and runs on tiny memory allocation.

